# Built a new rod rack



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Check out the new rod rack I built.
Stated another this evening.

FishBone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those always look great.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice. I haven't done any flatwork since I got my lathe


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice, I gotta do a few of those, Shannon and I have rods and reels in every room of the house except the bedroom.
looks very nice!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

*My newest rod rack*

Since I donated my last rod rack I built to the Brad Thomas benefit. I had to build me a new one.
What do ya'll thing about this one?
 


FishBone


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are so cool...I need one


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Are those difficult to make? I have a whole room full of rods and reels just shoved in a corner.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Aggiechick said:


> Are those difficult to make? I have a whole room full of rods and reels just shoved in a corner.


Not at all, let me go look for the plans.

FishBone


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Aggiechick, sorry it took so long for me to post the link to the plans, but here it is.

http://www.minwax.com/projects/pdfs/2005_Fishing_Pole_Rack.pdf

FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great lookin' rack,Bone (never thought I'd say that to a man..lol)

Just a suggestion ...why don't ya try cutting TWO of the rod holder boards...slice them both thru the circles like you do already and glueing them up back to back on the flat edge..Voila !!!..ya got a holder that will hold 15-20 rods (lotsa fishermen got LOTSA rods...don't ask me how I know..LOL).. I've had one for many years I bought off of some sporting goods place like that and it filled up pretty fast..

Just an idea if you're looking for a little variety...but what you're doing right now is SUPER NICE !!!!!


----------

